

Working with CSS Positioning - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/working-with-css-positioning/25507

======
gildas
> In absolute positioning, we define exact pixel for html element where it
> will appear. This starts from the top left of the parent element.

This is quite wrong. Here is what the W3C specs say:

> In the absolute positioning model, a box is explicitly offset with respect
> to its containing block [1]

> The containing block for a positioned box is established by the nearest
> positioned ancestor [2]

> An element is said to be positioned if its 'position' property has a value
> other than 'static' [3]

[1] <http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS2/visuren.html#absolute-positioning>

[2] <http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS2/visuren.html#comp-abspos>

[3] <http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS2/visuren.html#position-props>

